# Dry flaky skin and hair loss



## mamaC11 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm sorry to always post issues!

Betsy, one of our boer does, has what looks like a horrible case of dandruff down her back and on her neck, on the back legs (back side near the hoof), and hair missing from her nose. I know I've seen someone on here post about it in their goat (Minelson, maybe?) What can we give her to help her? I put DE on her back and legs about a week ago thinking maybe mites. They are fed hay, alfalfa pellets mixed with a very small amount of 16% goat feed and fresh water daily. On hand I have Ivomec paste, cydectin paste, DE, replamin gel (I normally give her a dose every other week). That is all I can think of now. She was really fluffy like shaggy fluffy up until this week. She's looking less fluffy/shaggy but now I see more of the skin issue.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

May just be shedding. I'd give her a couple of weeks to see what she does before trying to treat her for anything.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

mites burrowing into the skin?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Could be shedding winter coat like Cygnbaeld said & a few good brushings could help that out.
Could be dry skin & you could try adding a handfull of BOSS to her feed daily for a little while & see if that helps.
I would also be giving her the replamin once a week.
With Mites they usually get crusty skin but this is the time for lice to show up & can cause flaky skin too.
Lots of possibilities for dry, flaky skin.


----------



## Country Doula (Oct 14, 2010)

One of our does also has dry skin. It's mostly around her neck, although since she has started shedding her winter coat, I've noticed a lot of dry skin along her back. She's had it for a couple months so it's not just a shedding thing. I was thinking of doing a treatment like one would do for a human. Example: mixing oatmeal with an oil and rubbing it in and then washing off after 15 minutes. Does anyone have a lotion or method that has worked for them?


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

Lice, use a pyrethrum powder. Lice come out like crazy this time of year and they don't need many to itch.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2011)

Orally deworm with Ivermectin and you'll also fix possible lice/mites issues. I like the BOSS idea for dry skin.

Had a Boer buck doing this last spring. Prior owner was dusting him daily with permethrin(?). To me, it looked a lot like rain-rot on a horse, so I mixed some liquid copper 2 or 4 times stronger than recommended and sprayed all the bald spots, daily. I had hair growing in less than 2 weeks. He looked kinda funny with large, scaly white patches that the copper turned blue!


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

FYI I asked the vet Monday about using oral Ivermectin for lice and he said it does not work. He said it would take massive amounts and he does not recommend it.


----------

